

Simple consumer bank concept copied in the Netherlands (Dutch) - skrebbel
http://www.knab.nl

======
skrebbel
For the non-Dutch speaking, the feature highlights just below the fold are:

    
    
      - A complete financial dashboard
      - A financial planner
      - Access to financial advisors without a sales motive for Knab
      - "Alerts" to be notified of fiscally attractive options for your current situation
    
      - All this for 15 euros a month, no hidden charges
    

Clearly they're not a 100% Simple ripoff, but it seems to boil down to pretty
much the same "revolt" against current consumer-banks-that-hate-consumers.
All-online, no hidden charges, online tools that help you deal with your money
better and faster: the core ideals are the same.

